# اسئلة اتمنى الإجابة عليها



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

عندي بعص الاسئلة التي اتمنى الغجابة عليها من قبلكم......

الذي وضع هذه الاسئلة شخص اخر اعطاها للمسيحيين كي يذهبوا بها للكنيسة ويسألوا القس هذه الاسئلة 

*
اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ 
 اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟  
اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟ 
 اين قال يسوع جئت من اجل الخطية الاصلية؟ والذي هي اساس عقيدة التجسد والفداء 
 اين قال يسوع انا الله الابن؟ 
 اين قال يسوع انا الله الكلمة؟ 
اين قال يسوع انا الله الاقنوم الثاني؟*

ارجو الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس ويا ريت بدون استنتاجات خاصة وايمان خاص 
نريد حقائق وادلة من كتابكم المقدس 

اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة

وعجبي


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> *اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ *


 
εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί. 



> *اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟*


 
ἵνα πάντες τιμῶσι τὸν υἱὸν καθὼς τιμῶσι τὸν πατέρα. ὁ μὴ τιμῶν τὸν υἱὸν οὐ τιμᾷ τὸν πατέρα τὸν πέμψαντα αὐτόν.



> *اين قال يسوع انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟ *




καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ



> *اين قال يسوع جئت من اجل الخطية الاصلية؟ والذي هي اساس عقيدة التجسد والفداء *


 
ἦλθε γὰρ ὁ Υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου σῶσαι τὸ ἀπολωλός.



> *اين قال يسوع انا الله الابن؟ *


 
ὁ δὲ ᾿Ιησοῦς ἀπεκρίνατο αὐτοῖς· ὁ πατήρ μου ἕως ἄρτι ἐργάζεται, κἀγὼ ἐργάζομαι. 




> *اين قال يسوع انا الله الكلمة؟ *


 
᾿Εν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος.



> *اين قال يسوع انا الله الاقنوم الثاني؟*


 
ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ πατὴρ ἕν ἐσμεν




> ارجو الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس ويا ريت بدون استنتاجات خاصة وايمان خاص
> نريد حقائق وادلة من كتابكم المقدس


 
و بلغته الاصلية كمان


----------



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههه

اوكي زي ما توقعت لا اجابة 

هروب من الاسئلة بطريقة ذكية 

اهنئيك عليها 

لانك لا تملك اجابة واحدة عن اى سؤال من كتابك المقدس رددت بهده الكتابة العبرية

وعجبي


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> اوكي زي ما توقعت لا اجابة
> 
> ...


 
هذه كتابة عبرية؟

فعلا مساكين,,,,  لا و المضحك يتكلمون في المخطوطات... شايف يا فادي!


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا نهار مش فايت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقنى غلابة يا ماى روك غلابة فعلا و بشفق عليهم

مغيبين


----------



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اسفين 


ارامي ة او يونانية اوعبرانية او عبرية 

ايه الفرق ..مش بتعبر عن نفس المنطق وحد قالك انى دارسة لغات قديمة ..!!!

المهم لغة غير مفهومة 

طلاسم يعني 

وبلاش هروب 

جاوب بالعربي 

مش انتم اكدتوا انه القران سرق اياتكم المكتوبة بالعربي!!!

خلاص اكتبها بالعربي عشان نتناقش فى النصوص 

وانا اتحداك اصلا انك تجلب نص واحد 
مكتوب فيه انه يسوع قال انا الله

انصحك روح للقس اللي بيمسح دنوبك وأساله لو عنده اجابة  معناها حقك عليا 

هو حيقولك كلمة وحدة بس:

انت يا ابني ناقصك شوية روح قدس لانك تسأل!!


وعجبي 

ما علينا المهم 
يالله همتكم شوية نصوص عربي


----------



## kimo14th (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> اسفين
> 
> 
> ارامي ة او يونانية اوعبرانية او عبرية
> ...





لا اله الا المسيح 

انت مش طالب ادله من الكتاب المقدس باللغه الاصليه 

اهو الاستاذ فادى جابهالك 

اطلب عربى عشان تفهم ......


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> يالله همتكم شوية نصوص عربي


 
هو المسيح كان بيتكلم عربى؟

ولا العهد الجديد اتكتب عربى؟


----------



## داعية خير.. (30 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب جاوب بالانجيل المترجم للعربي شو العرب ما  عندن الحق في قراءتو؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

> طيب جاوب بالانجيل المترجم للعربي شو العرب ما عندن الحق في قراءتو؟؟؟


 
من قال انه ليس للعرب الحق فى قرائته؟

انا عربى و اقرأه باليونانية


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام

يبدوا أن لفظ (( أنا أتحداكم )) أصبحت هى الشعار الرسمى للاخوة المسلمون ...

من الجنسين ...... 


تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> تحية وسلام
> 
> ...


 
فعلا شئ محزن يا اخي الحبيب... فلا اعرف ان كنا في حلبة مصارعة في بحث عن الحقيقة الكاملة...


----------



## داعية خير.. (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ليش تتهربوا من الاجابة ادا تفهموا يوناني اتواضعوا شوي و ترجموا وما تتهربوا كالعادة


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

> ليش تتهربوا من الاجابة ادا تفهموا يوناني اتواضعوا شوي و ترجموا وما تتهربوا كالعادة


 
السائل كان يسأل عن هل قال المسيح انا الله

الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية حتى أجيب بالعربية

ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فأسعى وراءه و اجتهد و سوف تصل اليه و لا تنتظره ان ياتيك حتى عندك


----------



## moslem10003 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

#######

حرر لأنه نسخ و لصق

Fadie


----------



## a moslim (31 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> السائل كان يسأل عن هل قال المسيح انا الله
> 
> الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية حتى أجيب بالعربية
> 
> ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فأسعى وراءه و اجتهد و سوف تصل اليه و لا تنتظره ان ياتيك حتى عندك



تهرب واضح

لانه لا يوجد عندكم ايجابه واحده معقوله:spor22:


----------



## داعية خير.. (31 أكتوبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> السائل كان يسأل عن هل قال المسيح انا الله
> 
> الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية حتى أجيب بالعربية
> 
> ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فأسعى وراءه و اجتهد و سوف تصل اليه و لا تنتظره ان ياتيك حتى عندك



يا اخي انت فاهم الكتابة اللي الصقتها باليوناني او لا؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

> تهرب واضح
> 
> لانه لا يوجد عندكم ايجابه واحده معقوله:spor22:


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دة حفظا لماء وجهك فقط لجهلك بما تسأل عنه



> يا اخي انت فاهم الكتابة اللي الصقتها باليوناني او لا؟؟؟


 
طبعا فاهم امال بكتب كلام مش فاهمه؟

عموما هجاوبك بالعربى بس على سؤالك انت و ليس اخرين

افتح موضوع و ضع سؤالك و هجاوبك بالعربى


----------



## wesam-star (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 


طبعا اكيد ما وضعه الاخ من نصوص ليست من قريب او بعيد فيه كلمة يسوع يقول فيها انا الله 
وهم تعودوا على اللف والدوران 

والمشكلة انه قداسة البابا شنودة يناقضهم 

فهو قال بأن يسوع لم يقول انه الله !!! وانه لا يوجد نص واحد يذكر فيه يسوع ويقول انا الله!

والأدهى فى هدا التسجيل قال بأن الله مكسوف يقول انه هو الله!!

وبرر موقفه بما معناها .....انه فى حد بيحبك وبيقولك بحبك وفي واحد بيحبك وبيتكسف يقولك!!!!!!!!!

هل هدا هو الرب ؟؟؟؟

الرب مكسوف يقول انا الله ؟؟؟؟

وهذا هو الموقع المسيحي الذي يوجد فيه العظة تجدونها تحت قسم الصوتيات من اسفل واسم 
العظة هي 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=115165

سؤال : *كيف يموت المسيح وهو الله؟الإجابة لقداسة البابا*


----------



## wesam-star (2 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا حصل غلط فى وضع الموقع الخاص بالعظة بابا شنودة 
وهى كالأتي:

http://www.youthbishopric.com/Download/Downloads.asp


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

وسام ستار انت تقول انه لا يوجد نص فى ما كتبت انا يقول ان المسيح هو الله

تعرف تترجم كلمة واحدة من ما كتبت انا ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

والله يا اخ فادي لم يحالفنا الحظ بتعلم اللغة اليونانية ويا ريت بدل كل اللف والدوران ده واللي فعلا من كتره هيظهر انك بتتهرب تترجملنا النصوص اللي سيادتك ذكرتها ما طول عمركم بتجيبوا انجيلكم بالعربي اشمعنا في الأسئلة دي مصر علي اليوناني يعني 
دا مالوش غير تفسير واحد و إلا فأثبتلنا اننا غلطانين وترجمهوملنا


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اذن العيب فيك انت و ليس فى الكتاب المقدس

من يريد الحق يبحث عنه و يجتهد ليصل له


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

نورنا يا اخي ودلنا علي الحق هي تعاليم المسيحية بتقولك أعمل كده وانا ما زلت مصر انك ترد اشمعني في دي بالذات كاتبها باليوناني وعموما اوعدك اني هأجتهد وهأحاول بس برده انت مطالب بعرض الأدلة والبراهين وأعتقد لو ما جبتش ادلة من الكتاب المقدس مع مراعاة ان كل الأعضاء يفهموها ويقروها يعني بالعربي يبقي انت كده هتخلينا نشك في مصداقيتك


----------



## wesam-star (5 نوفمبر 2006)

فادي ....

هل سمعت العظة ام لا ؟؟؟ 

يعني بجد يا اما انت غلط يا باباك شنودة غلط

مين الصح يا ريت توضحلنا الصح فين 
لما بابا سندوة بجلالة قدره يقول انه 


*الله مكسوف يقول إنه الله وغير قادر*


وانت تناقضه في نفس الموضوع وتقول ...لا فيه بس باليوناني 
يعني حتى بينكم وبين بعض مختلفين 

جاوبني ويا ريت تسمع العظة عشان تصدق انه الله الذي تعبدون مكسوف وغير قادر ويبكي ويضرب ويدخل الحمام 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يعني اصرار على الكبر والعندا للا شئ إلا رغبة في دخول النار وبئس المصير


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 نوفمبر 2006)

wesam-star قال:


> فادي ....
> 
> هل سمعت العظة ام لا ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

+


تحية وسلام 


الاخ العزيز wesam-star 


كل يوم يزداد يقينى بمحاولاتكم للخداع و التزييف .. للاسف ... وها أنت تؤكد لى للمره الالف أن ظنى و أعتقادى بذلك قد أصبح يقين ومؤكد .

فها أنت يا عزيزى تدعى أمور لما يتفوه بها قداسة البابا شنوده .. و أرجوا من جميع الاعضاء أن يسمعوا العظة كامله ... ويتبينوا بأنفسهم .. هل بها هذه العباره التى قالها ذلك الاخ (( الفاضل )) و إن لم توجد فأرجوا من الادارة إتخاذ قرار بشأنه 

و حتى أكشف تدليسك للحقائق و أقحام عبارة لا توجد فى العظة لا من قريب ولا حتى من بعيد .. سأورد الجزء الذى (( أظن )) أنك قد قمت بتغير معناه ليوافق إدعاءك .. ففى الدقيقه 14 والثانيه 12 يقول قداسة البابا :

يعنى مثلا فى متى ( 7 ) قال : الكثيرون سيقولون لى يا رب يا رب بأسمك تنبأنا و بأسمك أخرجنا شياطين و بأسمك صنعنا قوات وعجائب .. فيقولهم : أذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين لا أعرفكم .. أذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الاثم .. الله !! .. هو ما قالش أنا الرب لكن أهو بيدين !! .. وقبل كلمة يا رب يا رب .. وقبل كلمة بأسمك صنعنا آيات و بأسمك أخرجنا شياطين .. وقبل فى اليوم الاخير أنه يقولوله يا ربنا يا ربنا أفتح لنا .. يقولهم : أبعدوا معرفكوش .. الله !! طب ما أهو ديان !!! وقبل كلمة يا رب يا رب !!! ..* يعنى لو واحد مش رب ويقولوله يا رب .. يقول : العفو العفو العفو .. أنا مش بتاع كده .. زى ما حصل مع بولس الرسول لما أرادوا يذبحوله كأله (( مذكورة فى أعمال الرسل )) .. شق هدومه .. لاء ورجموه بعد كده !! .. لكن ما قبلش العباده *.. والمسيح قبل سجود ناس فى موقف عباده ... الخ 


فقداسة البابا ايها الاخ (( الفاضل )) يوضح للناس أن المسيح لو لم يكن رب و إله لما كان قبل ان يخاطبه أحد بعبارة يا رب يا رب .. وقال أنه لو لم يكن رب لكان قال لهم (( مثلا )) العفو انا مش كده .. ولم يقل أن الله مكسوف أو حتى أشار لذلك !!!!!!!!! .. بل على العكس .. أكد فى كلامه أن المسيح قبل السجود والاعتراف من الناس بأنه رب .. !!!!!!!!!!

!!!

تحياتى


----------



## wesam-star (5 نوفمبر 2006)

لا الواضح انك لم تسمع باقي العظة ممكن نمت ولا حاجة !!!!

للأسف ليس لديك الشجاعة او الامانة الادبية ان تضع كل كلام الباباااا شنودااااااا 

ويا ريت تعيد سماعها هذا ان سهيت عنها ام اغفلتها عمدا ..والارجح انك تعمدت عدم ذكرها 

ولكن هذا ليس بغريب عليك 
فقد تعودتوا اخفاء الحقائق على النصارى الحيارى الذين فى امس الحاجة للعقل والمنطق ليفيقوا من رقادهم الازلي في سكر الكنيسة وهلاميتها العقائدية معهم


وانا ازيد واكرر انه قالها 

ويا ريت بالعكس اتمنى من كل النصارى ان يسمعوا العظة بالكامل حتى الجزئية التي يقول فيها 

!!!!فيه واحد بيحبك وبيقولها وواحد بيحبك ويتكسف يقولها ...يعني هو لازم يقولها !!!!


اصلا هده عقيدتكم  تؤمنون بما ليس مكتوب في كتابكم والاله اصبح انسان واشركتوا معه والعياذ بالله البشر 

مرة رموز ومرة تصاريح 

يعني من الاخر موضوع كله دوامة كبيرة لتشتيت النصارى عن الحق


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 نوفمبر 2006)

wesam-star قال:


> لا الواضح انك لم تسمع باقي العظة ممكن نمت ولا حاجة !!!!
> 
> للأسف ليس لديك الشجاعة او الامانة الادبية ان تضع كل كلام الباباااا شنودااااااا
> 
> ...


 

*+*

تحية وسلام

شكراً على إهانتك .. 

أرجوا من الجميع سماع العظة .. 

وأليكم الرابط الذى وضعه الاخ wesam-star 




> عفوا حصل غلط فى وضع الموقع الخاص بالعظة بابا شنودة
> وهى كالأتي:
> 
> http://www.youthbishopric.com/Download/Downloads.asp


 



> وهذا هو الموقع المسيحي الذي يوجد فيه العظة تجدونها تحت قسم الصوتيات من اسفل واسم
> العظة هي
> 
> 
> سؤال : *كيف يموت المسيح وهو الله؟الإجابة لقداسة البابا*


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة الحل بسيط جدا انا لا اعلم انتوا ليه معقدينها؟ ادخلوا على موقع http://biblegateway.comوابحث عن اللى انت عاوزه وبالنسبة للجمل اللى انت ذكرتها وانا بحثت عن طلب العبادة فلم اجد


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب ممكن تفهمنى فهمت ايه من الاية دى؟

يو 5:23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا كلمة الاب وردت عند اليهود فلن اقول ان معناها ابن الرب
سافسرها من ناحية (الذى ارسله) اذا فهو رسول 
اذا ارسل المدير نائب لفرع كذا ولم يتم احترامه واكرامه فهذا عدم احترام للمدير لانه ممثل للمدير
ولكن هل المدير هو النائب؟
قد تقول وهذه الحالة فى حالة غياب المدير ولكنى سارد قائلا ليس ضروريا فقد يرسل المدير نائب له ويراقبه على شاشة الفيديو


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام


الاخ wesam-star 


معقوله ليك اكتر من 10 ايام بتسمع العظه علشان تيجى تقولنا فين البابا شنوده قال ان ربنا مكسوف يقولنا انه الله  ؟؟!!

مع أنى مش بحب أنى أحرج حد .. لكن صدقنى .. وجب كشف محاولة خداعك وكذبك - عذراً - للجميع حتى يعلموا حقيقة الامر 

مع خالص تحياتى الصادقه


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عادى يا طارق عديها


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

#######

حرر لقلة الادب و هذا تحذير شديدة اللهجة لك

Fadie


----------

